

The killer Twitter-tracker just arrived and its name is Tweetmeme - hwork
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/28/the-killer-twitter-tracker-just-arrived-and-its-name-is-tweetmeme/

======
hwork
Gabe's comment mid-way down is interesting.

